# Beware: Sawgrass Outfitters



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

I recently hunted with them and wanted to share my experience 

We verified the address and he said it was correct. That morning we spent an hour looking for the place. Low and behold it was the wrong address.

We finally meet up and we take a 3 minute boat ride to an island and there we were. At our destination which is 500 yards from a subdivision. He claimed to know where the birds were. That morning he tells us he was going off of word of mouth from a game warden. So now we have a guide that doesnt scout, great. By now we have great expectations.

As you would expect we shot 1 duck between 3 customers and the guide. We only had 2 ducks come within range by the way. One guy didnt fire his gun.

I know ducks move but this guy didnt even scout. I will not be using his services again. 

Use at your own risk.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

wow. thanks


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmmmm, forgive me if I think your post is suspicous seeing that it is your first one.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I was sitting next to him in the same blind. For what it's worth.


He enjoyed the hunt so much he made an account to share.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

JFolm said:


> I was sitting next to him in the same blind. For what it's worth.


Worth a lot. Just always suspect when someones first post is one of this nature. Thanks for speaking out.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Guys that sucks. Did they offer to make amends?

I will say that the subdivision thing wouldn't have bothered me so long as it was legal. One of the best hunts I had was like that. Before sunrise I kept thinking we're going to get arrested and what bs is this. I think I ran out of shells on that hunt. And it was a fairly small pond.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

You put in off highway 365? at a little ramp?


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

should have brought a loaf of bread.


----------



## Bg4589 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was also on hunt only amends offered was a discount if we decided to use the services again


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe he is a member and might learn something about how to treat paying customers


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

When booking a guide these days always google for reviews. 

There are so many forums out there that you can find reviews on just about anyone out there that offers a service now. A good guide should have plenty reviews and references available.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

troutslayer said:


> Maybe he is a member and might learn something about how to treat paying customers


He is a member. Not a sponsor. He does solicit hunts on here as well.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

JFolm said:


> He is a member. Not a sponsor. He does solicit hunts on here as well.


If that is the case, isn't it breaking forum rules?
Also, that seems unfair to sponsors who do pay.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> If that is the case, isn't it breaking forum rules?
> Also, that seems unfair to sponsors who do pay.


Well, he might do this in the classifieds WBF. If thats the case, he's broke no rules.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing about your trip.


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Duck hunt*



DuckSlayer1989 said:


> I recently hunted with them and wanted to share my experience
> 
> We verified the address and he said it was correct. That morning we spent an hour looking for the place. Low and behold it was the wrong address.
> 
> ...


I also used his services before the split, when I spoke to him on the phone I clearly told him that I was looking to get a Greenhead. My original post was looking for a guide North, he responded so I decided to use him as I've never been on a guided hunt before. We arrived and as we were pulling out of the boat ramp, he says "we are gonna get you a nice wood duck"! I said that's nice but I am looking for a chance at a Mallard, he just said oh yeah. We had 2 green heads come in and wounded them as they flew across the river into the trees, he said don't worry my dog will find them, an hour later he went to look for them and didn't come back with them. We ended up with 1 Mallard Hen between us and him. he also offered a discount to go an hour north of trinity where there was 7-8,000 birds on Richland Chambers, if I brought more people. I am posting this because, during the hunt he constantly stayed on his IPhone, he must have made 6 phone calls, as he was looking for a new prop for his boat. I understand he couldn't do anything about the birds not flying, but on his phone wheeling and dealing!! come on. I looked over at him one time and His eyes were closed and his head down! I plan on using a different guide next time, as I will not let this one ruin it for me, but I will ask around next time for sure.


----------



## Bg4589 (Dec 28, 2013)

Exactly the same thing happened to us we were told that we were going on a timber mallard and wood duck hunt then all of the sudden we are in a marsh because the timber areas were not doing anything and only a "bunch of sky blasters" hunted back there. The entire time he was off and on his phone we shoot one duck and all the boats leaving the timber are leaving with ducks. Definitely spoiled my first guiding experience!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Looking over his website it's pretty obvious that birds are not his forte. Nor is spelling.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Looking over his website it's pretty obvious that birds are not his forte. Nor is spelling.


We should have came and saw you Brad. We were looking for a timber hunt though.

Are you holding any birds?


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Same thing happened to me and a buddy. The first day we didn't even see a bird and the next day we shot 2 teal. Not really a good trip at all. Won't be using him again.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

JFolm my son did well this morn at McFaddin...walking into a pond...WW


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool name though. I'll give that to him..


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> JFolm my son did well this morn at McFaddin...walking into a pond...WW


I'm glad he did. We've been striking out. Murphee had a 1.5 bird/hunter ratio today.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reports. Cancelling reservation with this guy


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Lilbear21 said:


> I also used his services before the split, when I spoke to him on the phone I clearly told him that I was looking to get a Greenhead. My original post was looking for a guide North, he responded so I decided to use him as I've never been on a guided hunt before. We arrived and as we were pulling out of the boat ramp, he says "we are gonna get you a nice wood duck"! I said that's nice but I am looking for a chance at a Mallard, he just said oh yeah. We had 2 green heads come in and wounded them as they flew across the river into the trees, he said don't worry my dog will find them, an hour later he went to look for them and didn't come back with them. We ended up with 1 Mallard Hen between us and him. he also offered a discount to go an hour north of trinity where there was 7-8,000 birds on Richland Chambers, if I brought more people. I am posting this because, during the hunt he constantly stayed on his IPhone, he must have made 6 phone calls, as he was looking for a new prop for his boat. I understand he couldn't do anything about the birds not flying, but on his phone wheeling and dealing!! come on. I looked over at him one time and His eyes were closed and his head down! I plan on using a different guide next time, as I will not let this one ruin it for me, but I will ask around next time for sure.


Then he should have taken you where he supposedly knew where 7k birds are


----------



## Bg4589 (Dec 28, 2013)

We heard the same story pat p... Also left me wondering why we weren't hunting it?


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

JFolm said:


> We should have came and saw you Brad. We were looking for a timber hunt though.
> 
> Are you holding any birds?


Yes sir, we've been having some good hunts. Our averge dipped a little this weekend to 4.33 a person but the weather has the birds shifting overnight. But from all the other guides I've talked with we're doing pretty well. Still have some dates open so let me know if you want to come out. Sorry no timber hunts, but we can let you sit near a tree if that helps


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Yes sir, we've been having some good hunts. Our averge dipped a little this weekend to 4.33 a person but the weather has the birds shifting overnight. But from all the other guides I've talked with we're doing pretty well. Still have some dates open so let me know if you want to come out. Sorry no timber hunts, *but we can let you sit near a tree if that helps*


:rotfl: That shoulda stung a lil'


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> :rotfl: That shoulda stung a lil'


 May be having hunted the last several days in a row and I'm a little groggy but I don't get it. Help me out


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> May be having hunted the last several days in a row and I'm a little groggy but I don't get it. Help me out


Well I took the highlighted statement as a light hearted jab at Jeremy after his busted "timber" hunt. Maybe I was mistaken.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Oh OK go it. I sure didn't mean it that way. Guess you'd have to know where we hunt, the only timber you'll encounter is a old sunken duck blind! There are a few small tallow trees on a levee here and there!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Oh OK go it. I sure didn't mean it that way. Guess you'd have to know where we hunt, the only timber you'll encounter is a old sunken duck blind! There are a few small tallow trees on a levee here and there!


I would bet he thought it was funny though 
If he didn't, I dang sure did!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Bg4589 said:


> The entire time he was off and on his phone we shoot one duck and all the boats leaving the timber are leaving with ducks. Definitely spoiled my first guiding experience!


This thread is timely. Did Jason take you guys out ?
I called Jason last Thursday at 8:30am about some Crappie fishing.
When he answered he said he was in a duck blind with customers so I told him to get back to shooting ducks & I would call him back but he kept talking.
He talked about 5 minutes. I told him I'll call back & he said 1:00 would be good.

When I called back he said he was booked till the end of waterfowl season but, would take me Crappie fishing 1rst of Feb..
He said he would take me himself because he knows where they are.
I think I'm still looking for a good Crappie guide.
That makes 2 guides I've talked to so far & still nowhere close to getting a trip booked.

.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bass-Tracker said:


> This thread is timely. Did Jason take you guys out ?
> I called Jason last Thursday at 8:30am about some Crappie fishing.
> When he answered he said he was in a duck blind with customers so I told him to get back to shooting ducks & I would call him back but he kept talking.
> He talked about 5 minutes. I told him I'll call back & he said 1:00 would be good.
> ...


Crappie! Sometin' I know something about


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

We hunted on Xmas eve. 

Spurgersalty can put you on some crappie. Just watch out he will snap pics while you are leaning over trying to reach a stump!!


Don't worry Brad, I got a chuckle out of your comment. Glad someone is shooting some birds!


----------



## Bg4589 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bass-Tracker said:


> This thread is timely. Did Jason take you guys out ?
> I called Jason last Thursday at 8:30am about some Crappie fishing.
> When he answered he said he was in a duck blind with customers so I told him to get back to shooting ducks & I would call him back but he kept talking.
> He talked about 5 minutes. I told him I'll call back & he said 1:00 would be good.
> ...


Yes he was our guide. I agree with my friend use who ever you'd like as a guide but as for me I won't be using the guide service ever again. Felt like the overall trip was extremely unprofessional and thus lost all trust in all the stories we were being told.


----------



## LoneStarWild (Apr 20, 2012)

I have also hunted with Jason and we didn't kill birds but it wasn't because they weren't there. Other side of the pocket we were in had hundreds if not thousands rafted up, can't compete with that. I can tell a lot of you folks have never guided any type of hunt, there is a lot of pressure. TV has burned the nostalgia of flooded timber and mallards into every weekend warriors dreams and I can't tell you how many people think that's just the way it is everywhere. If you wanna hunt flooded timber where the mallards are like mosquitos spend your 1200 and go to Arkansas. 150 bucks south east texas is never consistently gonna produce tons of mallards. 

I don't mean to be the salmon but cut the guy some slack. This is how he makes a living. I would assume if he mentioned Richland chambers he gave u the option to hunt there?!? Maybe or maybe not, but he did us and we didn't wanna drive that far regardless of how hard he was pushing it. Them birds are funny and there is no way a guide that hunts every day can scout every day, you have to be able to depend on a reliable source for some help. You can't be at Richland chambers, conroe, trinity river all in the same day. I hunted by myself this morning and didn't shoot a bird, does that make me a terrible hunter? No! That means the birds went there. The north end of Livingston or any public water is gauntlet every weekend, if you want guaranteed birds or a better shot at a guarantee spend 100 more dollars and hunt private land where the pressure can be managed. He charged you 150 to hunt, don't you feel if he could have limited out by 8 and made $450 in 2.5 hours vs spending half the day out there he would have? No guide wants to spend all day with a set of clients just to do it again in 24hours.his goal is to get you out and done asap. And my last little rant before I get off my box is this... maybe not this particular thread but look at times stamps and I bet 2/3rd of the post on forums happen while people are on the clock. If there is a birds to work I bet he's not on the phone. ..blue bird sky? What's the damage it's a duck blind not a deer blind, talking ain't going to hurt nothing. Really the only problem I could see would be sleeping on you but even then I would have to cut him some slack since he's probably been booked 5 to 6 days a week since teal season.

I'm not looking to argue with anybody, not trying to **** anyone off and I don't disagree with ALL things you said... of ypubhad a bad experience, don't use him again... If he's trying to get right with you on a price for another shot, take him up on it the other thing I would suggest is that if you don't like what him or any other guide is doing... ask questions, Call them out during the hunt! The hunt I went on with him I would have done a few things differently as well... I'm just saying be prepared to get what you pay for. 150 is relatively cheap and do your homework on the area you plan to hunt and build your expectations from there. On private land or an area with birds I guarantee he could have don't the exact same thing he did with you guys and everyone would have shot birds and been merry. This would have been a praise sawgrass thread instead of a bashing. Sawgrass is the topic here but some of this could be applied to any outfitter/guide. Do your homework, ask the guide for reference and don't depend just on what he is telling you.

Good luck on the rest of the season folks



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I am not allowed to take naps at work. 

I expect a guide to scout or have one of his guys scout. 

I think he was happy making $100/hour sitting on the bank of a river. I would do a lot worse for that kind of money. 

If you want to pay me $150 I will guarantee you one bird.

I didn't start this thread because of people like you. Always defending the guides who can do no wrong. We shared our experience. If you have a good experience, feel free to start a thread to praise him. 


Good luck to you too, sir.


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have been on several guided hunts within the past few years, and this particular hunt was by far the most unprofessional guiding service i have seen. If a guide doesn't have the time to scout himself he definitely should not be taking the client hunting and hoping birds are in the area. It just goes to show that in every profession there are hard dedicated workers and then there are those who do the bare minimum to get by..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

LoneStarWild said:


> I have also hunted with Jason and we didn't kill birds but it wasn't because they weren't there. Other side of the pocket we were in had hundreds if not thousands rafted up, can't compete with that. I can tell a lot of you folks have never guided any type of hunt, there is a lot of pressure. TV has burned the nostalgia of flooded timber and mallards into every weekend warriors dreams and I can't tell you how many people think that's just the way it is everywhere. If you wanna hunt flooded timber where the mallards are like mosquitos spend your 1200 and go to Arkansas. 150 bucks south east texas is never consistently gonna produce tons of mallards.
> 
> I don't mean to be the salmon but cut the guy some slack ... This is how he makes a living. I would assume if he mentioned Richland chambers he gave u the option to hunt there?!? Maybe or maybe not, but he did us and we didn't wanna drive that far regardless of how hard he was pushing it. Them birds are funny and there is no way a guide that hunts every day can scout every day, you have to be able to depend on a reliable source for some help. You can't be at Richland chambers, conroe, trinity river all in the same day. I hunted by myself this morning and didn't shoot a bird, does that make me a terrible hunter? No! That means the birds went there. The north end of Livingston or any public water is gauntlet every weekend, if you want guaranteed birds or a better shot at a guarantee spend 100 more dollars and hunt private land where the pressure can be managed. He charged you 150 to hunt, don't you feel if he could have limited out by 8 and made $450 in 2.5 hours vs spending half the day out there he would have? No guide wants to spend all day with a set of clients just to do it again in 24hours.his goal is to get you out and done asap. And my last little rant before I get off my box is this... maybe not this particular thread but look at times stamps and I bet 2/3rd of the post on forums happen while people are on the clock. If there is a birds to work I bet he's not on the phone. ..blue bird sky? What's the damage it's a duck blind not a deer blind, talking ain't going to hurt nothing. Really the only problem I could see would be sleeping on you but even then I would have to cut him some slack since he's probably been booked 5 to 6 days a week since teal season.
> 
> ...


That last sentence is the only one worth reading. Although noble, I can tell your new to this. While you might really like Jason - but having personally hunted with countless outfitters all over the world, if you burn business, you run the risk of NOT making a living. FAR too many outfitters really just don't get it and right off the bat if you're buying the "can't compete with the raft" nonsense ... the guy put you in the wrong spot too.

While I agree with you that if you're looking for mallards you don't do it in Texas, the rest of your post reads like you're probably buddies with this guy. Yes, guides do have bad days - but this sounds like a trend.

TONS of people in the world are GREAT PEOPLE and BAD at business. Sooner or later you're going to get burned and figure that out. Business relationships and operations are based on proper communication with your customers and promising what you offer.


----------

